# Missing Part connecting throttle control



## BarrelSnow (Feb 13, 2014)

I had my Yard Machines snowblower model 31as611d129 (Model 611 series) serviced a few years back and didn't use it. When I started it up, it started fine, but was running at "full." The throttle (even when on slow) has no effect. I removed the cover as shown to find that there was nothing connecting the speed lever to the throttle device itself, only the spring. So, basically, it would be appreciated if anyone can point me in the right direction to remedy this. Also, if anyone has a picture of how this "should" look, that would be great.

In other words, if the picture works, "A" (the lever to control speed) is not connected to (has no control over) "B." The spring pulls "B" into the position it is shown in.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

donyboy73 - YouTube


----------



## BarrelSnow (Feb 13, 2014)

Thank you for the response. I did find information at the link for donyboy73's 
youtube channel. My snowblower, like the one in the 4-5hp snowblower (linkage) video (



), does not have a cable. My snowblower linkages match those in the video. 

Those are fine as far as I can see.

However, my problem still exists:
When the throttle lever is in the off (completely down) position, the engine stops as normal.
However, when the lever is moved to any other position (slow to fast), the engine only runs at full speed, and I have to shut it off.

When I move the lever up and down, it does not move the throttle butterfly. Moving the lever has no effect on the revving of the engine. It only runs very fast and is not adjusted at all when moving the throttle lever.

Is there something I can do to fix this? Thanks.

I've included more photos below.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Can you look through the choke hole and see if moving the throttle lever does anything to the throttle butterfly with the engine off? There are 2 screws for adjusting the min and max speed. I wonder if someone turned the min speed up too high. It could also be that something is jamming your linkage in the open position. Can you open and close the throttle manually by moving the linkage?


----------



## BarrelSnow (Feb 13, 2014)

Thank you again. At the moment, I can only say that the butterfly is in the "high" position in the photos I posted. I can move it with my finger to open and close it when off. It seems somehow that the lever isn't having any effect. I will look at it again later with my neighbor to see if I'm missing something. However, as noted, I went along with the noted video and connections seemed correct. I will take your suggestions into account when I check it again.

You'd think after it was serviced it wouldn't have such an "unclear" issue, but I guess if I knew better, I wouldn't need your help. I appreciate it. It's just that this storm made the use of it a "necessity." But for now, the shovel got the job.

Just adding specs now that I've determined specifics:
Tecumseh engine
Model is LH195SA/HSSK50
HSSK50=horizontal small frame (snow king)
HSSK50 - LH195SA
L-head horizontal
195cc displacement
Snow emission compliant (S)
A = Standard (OHH50-60)


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Yea, sucks when everything looks fine and nothing works right. Just for the heck of it when you check into it again make sure the screw that holds the bit flat piece of steel to the governor where it comes out of the engine is tight. (As seen in your last picture.)


----------

